# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  J.D. Goes Hunting, 1960

## JayColli

Just came across this. Hopefully it's not a repost but worth a watch even if it is.

J.D. Goes Hunting - Short Film | NZ On Screen

----------


## Gapped axe

loved it

----------


## P38

Me too  :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

The customs guy at the airport...imagine handing over your gun like that today... :Have A Nice Day:   My father hunted the Dart.

----------


## dale

top film wouldn't it be nice to see the big boys like that cruzin around more often

----------


## Munsey

> top film wouldn't it be nice to see the big boys like that cruzin around more often


There's a old photo of one of those big queens town  valleys with two hundred deer grazing on the flats in the glory days

----------


## Maca49

I've got a film shot by a mate of the 60s guiding in the SI Worsley and others, fishing the rivers unbelievable trout, would love to get done and sold commercially for him!

----------


## Neckshot

great vid pretty carefree aye. cracked me up with the other hunters helping themselves to the free billy ha ha.the song was tailor made for that vid don't ya think :Wink:

----------

